# Leather Washers



## ship (Dec 29, 2010)

Saw a note tonight while researching my bunch light project about Leather washers. Specifically 2-3" dia. and listed in 1964.

What was the purpose of such a washer, and what's the very useful book such a washer was recommended in as bonus points?

Leather washers??? - Ill'


----------



## MPowers (Dec 29, 2010)

Don't think I'm allowed to answer yet, but I suspect there are several useful books listing and reccommendating them. FWIW, still a very good solution for the intended use.


----------



## CrazyTechie (Dec 30, 2010)

I would venture to say that a leather washer will still act as a spacer when needed but it can be molded and cut to fit around objects as well. But alas this is just a guess.


----------



## rochem (Dec 30, 2010)

My guess would be something along the lines of keeping metal parts from rubbing against themselves. I'm pretty sure I heard somewhere that leather washers are used even today on bicycle wheels to keep parts from rubbing together at high speeds. However, I don't know what specific application they would have had in the theatre.


----------



## richm0nd (Dec 30, 2010)

I manufacture leather washers and I see no misinformation regarding the application in all the post..including molding the leather to fit a shape... richm0nd
Vegetable Tanned Leather, Bird Toy Parts and Supplies, leather soles, meter washers, water meter gaskets: TWIN LEATHER COMPANY,INC.



ship said:


> Saw a note tonight while researching my bunch light project about Leather washers. Specifically 2-3" dia. and listed in 1964.
> 
> What was the purpose of such a washer, and what's the very useful book such a washer was recommended in as bonus points?
> 
> Leather washers??? - Ill'


----------



## snarefire (Dec 30, 2010)

Well i can tell you this much working in bike shops for the last five years leather isnt used on anything but saddles or grips. I would suspect that the leather is great for hanging things. Used in sails where the rigging runs through to keep the canvas from ripping


----------



## ship (Dec 30, 2010)

Yep correct that too experienced to anser yet, but as I note today, between 1929 and 1964 they were well thought of for use.

On the other responders.... nope, start over. Should be easy but not seemingly.


----------



## derekleffew (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm pretty sure their use extended well into the 1980s and may even continue today. I can't think of what I would use instead, in certain applications.


----------



## ptero (Dec 31, 2010)

Yep, I still use 'em... might be picking up a few more.


----------



## MarshallPope (Jan 1, 2011)

Possibly for something that needed to be extremely heat-resistant, such as in a very inefficient lighting fixture? Just a guess.


----------



## derekleffew (Jan 5, 2011)

ship said:


> What was the purpose of such a washer, and what's the very useful book such a washer was recommended in as bonus points?
> 
> Leather washers???


Now that a week has passed, anyone may answer.


----------



## reggie98 (Jan 6, 2011)

You don't specify where they are used in the fixture. Used as an insulator, leather is slow to transmit heat. Leather and now more recently: fibre; neoprene; other "hard" synthetics, are used to increase/modulate the friction between two rotating metal parts, such as a lamp yoke and body or between the plates in a gobo or grip head.


----------



## BrianWolfe (Jan 6, 2011)

We still use them as spacers for moving parts on our armour. We get them through McMaster-Carr:
McMaster-Carr
They are great for a quiet, non-lubricated, smooth, flexible, reliable spacer for moving parts. I think they have been used on armour for a thousand years. Heat resistance I hadn't thought about and McMaster says they are safe to only 150 degrees.
I believe some of the lights we used in college had leather washers and they were on the ends of the shutters which made a nice handle that wouldn't heat up. I think they were also used up front to isolate the front lens housing that needed to be adjusted to for focus. I think the intent there was to keep the front end cool since you had to grab it.


----------



## coldnorth57 (Jan 6, 2011)

I KNOW ...i know.....I KNOW!!!!!!


----------



## venuetech (Jan 6, 2011)

coldnorth57 said:


> I KNOW ...i know.....I KNOW!!!!!!


You must be yokeing


----------



## coldnorth57 (Jan 7, 2011)

I have seen them used in the yokes of followspots, they allow some friction when loosen off alittle for nice smooth tilting


----------



## jonliles (Jan 7, 2011)

coldnorth57 said:


> I have seen them used in the yokes of followspots, they allow some friction when loosen off alittle for nice smooth tilting



That's where I've used them on a Super Trouperette III and a 80' s model Altman Comet.


----------



## ship (Jan 8, 2011)

Many got it at least per text books from 1929 to 64' that I saw. Funny I never used them or noted the reference before - probably in not using them. Don't believe I have ever seen one in use before in any number of gear serviced.

Per McCandless "A Sylabus for Stage Lighting" a washer between the fixture and yoke that allows for grip in its use. 150F would be a bit low for within a fixture. That's what I was thinking for correct answer but in expanding the topic, inside the fixture?


----------



## derekleffew (Jan 9, 2011)

ship said:


> Many got it at least per text books from 1929 to 64' that I saw. Funny I never used them or noted the reference before - probably in not using them. Don't believe I have ever seen one in use before in any number of gear serviced.
> 
> Per McCandless' "A Syllabus for Stage Lighting" a washer between the fixture and yoke that allows for grip in its use. ...


Still a current Altman part:
For 1000Q, Part#14-0042
For Voyager, Part#14-0042-25


----------



## ship (Jan 9, 2011)

derekleffew said:


> Still a current Altman part:
> For 1000Q, Part#14-0042
> For Voyager, Part#14-0042-25


 
Interesting in me servicing a few 1000Q's over the years. Never noted that part before.


----------

